# Old farmhouse bath remodel



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing real exciting. Tough job as the walls in this house are all lathe and plaster with the studs laid flat rather than against the wall. I didn't see alot of choice to get vents to overhead other than pulling them to where I did. That is an outside wall but it's 2x6 so should be able to get adequate insulation behind there. A little crowded i know. Being old, none of the fixtures were vented, they just used S and drum traps with the WC right next to the stack. Probably typical construction for the time. I stood on top of a WH with my Rigid 246 and snapped the stack to tie in the vent. precarious to say the least. A little slower, but i like the wood halfmoon hangers. They're sweet. 
Nice having the floor open to work drains. Carpenter / homeowners friend seemed a little impatient. Kinda wondered why i was going through all this hassle. It's the right thing to do.
Going back to cut out all the circa I don't when water pipe and redo that next. Don't beat up too bad, I'm young, well old.

3/4


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

A little bit of a blow-out on that 2 9/16" hole, eh? Hit it with a splash of white paint when you're done. Otherwise, I got nothing. 






Paul


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, I tried to crop the photo.:laughing: Your good. Keen eye.

I should have known better and came around to drill it fro the other side.

3/4


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I see what looks to be a lavatory drain stubbed out and it has two vents to the left of it.......how would you unclog those two vents if sewage backs up into it and clogs it up? Its revented and not washed and has no cleanout that I can see.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Never really thought of leaving a provision for rodding vents. Two vents are for the WC and SH. This is over a crawl, so pipes will be accesible underneath.

3/4


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Never really thought of leaving a provision for rodding vents. Two vents are for the WC and SH. This is over a crawl, so pipes will be accesible underneath.
> 
> 3/4


 Thats a service plumbers nighmare,how much crawl space?.....would you have done it any different if it were on a slab foundation? Hopefully you would have. I try not run a horizontal vent unless its washed and if i do you can bet it has a cleanout. I've ran into this before after i've uncloged a sewer.....you could flush just one toilet and all was good...you could flush two toielts and all was good but if you flushed a toilet while the washing machine dumped it would gurgle the trap on the tub also when you let the water out of a full tub of water it would gurgle for 2 or 3 minutes until the trap seal was broke.. I went up into the attic(lucky they went all the way to the attic to revent horizontal) and ran a cable through its vent and that stopped the problem. Not saying its common but it happens and its a biotch.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Here in Fl any stack or vent that doesnt have an accessible trap must have a c.o.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Master, pardon me while I think this through. Typically, heck almost always, our vents go horizontal from their origin. I.e. 3x2 T on its back or rolled over to 45 providing a vent for WC. The 2" may go 3-4' before it hits a suitable place to go vertical. I understand keeping the horizontal to min, but I'm getting a little confused by this.

2x1 1/2" T venting a shower. Same thing, it may have an in horizontal run to get to a suitable wall. Then tie into WC closet vent and into attic. 

3/4


----------

